# Jig for table leg V notch



## 70445 (Dec 27, 2008)

Looking on how to build a jig to route a notch in the leg, V-notched, or rout at the 90°. That way the shelf is inset into the leg itself. Any ideas or plans would be appreciated.


larryhill704 at gmail dot com


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi Larry and welcome!

TBH I'd probably just mark it out, saw the ends of the cut-out with a tenon saw and finish with a chisel. That way I could make a full square cut-out if needed. It would probably take me a fraction of the time I'd need to build a router jig

Regards

Phil


----------

